# Anyone currently homesteading?



## ChrisKCMD (Aug 14, 2012)

I've read lots of posts about people's plans, which sound great, but is anyone currently doing it who could share their experiences? Thanks!


----------



## happyearthhomes (Aug 17, 2012)

Ya i am in so.missouri


----------



## ChrisKCMD (Aug 17, 2012)

im notlonely or tryin to get in someone elses shit, id just like to hear about your setup and how u like the whole thing. im highly interested in doin this at some point. thanks


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm on 5 acres 100% off grid in the Colorado mountains....what are you looking looking to know about?


----------



## ChrisKCMD (Aug 17, 2012)

land prices, are u operating off solar etc or no electric, farming? just what kinda setup u got goin on


----------



## happyearthhomes (Aug 17, 2012)

using solar only 60 watts now with a geni, 1k-10k an acre, wanting to start growing 40% of our food but now just a kick ass camp in the woods with two rvs and attempting to build a earthship in the next 2 years


----------



## ChrisKCMD (Aug 17, 2012)

That's awesome man this stuff really really intrigues me. Are u going to be hunting, fishing or trapping for food at all? I think homesteading is a great way to find some purpose for life while being connected with the outdoors. U anywhere near grand junction?


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm up at almost 10,000 ft elevation in an old RV. Got a solar panel & 12 volt system of 6 volt golf cart batteries wired in series with just a 400 watt inverter.I've got a gas generator to run higher voltage things on occasion. Need to do a LOT of improvements for it to be livable through the -30 deg temps I get there. There's a 250 lb propane tank but no wood stove yet. I'm bailing this winter though because last winter really sucked...ha ha...paid $4300 for five treeless acres. No water or well. I haul that in. Do a composting toilet. Got some awesome characters as neighbors though. Buncha preppers & an old hippie who lives in a buried shipping container. Need to have a greenhouse to grow food up there. Got lots of plans I wanna do but no income just now to do it. It's basically like a less populated Slab City there but always fucking freezing cold instead of desert hot. Surrounded by mountains with two huge reservoirs a few miles south. Killer fishing, tons of antelope, deer, elk, rabbit etc. We have a secret spring nobody knows about : ) I've been living alone there a year now. It'll be nice one day.....


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 17, 2012)

Dirtbaguette said:


> I'm up at almost 10,000 ft elevation in an old RV. Got a solar panel & 12 volt system of 6 volt golf cart batteries wired in series with just a 400 watt inverter.I've got a gas generator to run higher voltage things on occasion. Need to do a LOT of improvements for it to be livable through the -30 deg temps I get there.


 
Nice, Freezing is easier to deal with than the heat, to my way of thinking anyway.


----------

